
Ask HN: How to Work from Bed? - gomangogo
I like working from bed in my laptop, but I feel that my posture is unhealthy for the long-run. I am looking for a healthy way to work from bed without breaking my neck. Do you have any method or tool to work from bed ?
======
mtmail
[https://altwork.com/](https://altwork.com/) has a special chair you can
recline to a almost a bed (or rather it looks like you're at the dentist).
Even they say "However, most experts agree that people should change positions
and move throughout the day."

~~~
gomangogo
Too expensive : $7,650

------
benologist
I have a monitor arm on my desk and I swivel it all the way around to the
other side of my desk tilting to face downwards so the screen is usable from a
recliner:

[https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Articulating-Pneumatic-
UltraWide...](https://www.amazon.com/VIVO-Articulating-Pneumatic-UltraWide-
STAND-V101H/dp/B07NH9TDHC)

A heavy bedside table would support that, or you can get workstation ones like
this but in some cases you actually need a PC as a counterbalance:

[https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1To31LXXXXXclXVXXq6xXFXXXK/Sim...](https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1To31LXXXXXclXVXXq6xXFXXXK/Simple-
suspension-adjustable-desktop-font-b-computer-b-font-desk-lazy-bed-font-b-
bedside-b.jpg)

It's still a project-in-progress but this is my sit/stand/recline setup -
[https://imgur.com/a/IwOTOpz](https://imgur.com/a/IwOTOpz)

